# .50 cal. pellet gun!



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I just got the new issue of Outdoor Life Magazine, and there is a smallarticle about a .50cal. pellet gun! does anyone else think that that is really cool?


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

they have actually been around for a long time..... there are many websites on the net that will talk about them.... Alot of them are really accurate as well. When i get back from Iraq i am looking at getting the Dragonslayer. If ya wanna shoot it when i get it just lemme know


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

that would be really cool! 

I guess I'm kinda new the whole air rifle scene. All I knew was that they made .177 and .22


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

there are actually a few... .177, .20, .22, .25, 9mm, .45, and .50

those are just the common sizes.. you can actually get custom air rifles that can be made to any calibur...you just have to get the stuff to make your own pellets


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

really? I guess I learned 2 things 2 day


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

how far is buffalo from fargo/moorhead area?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

About 450 miles(ish?) Way too far to drive... We're down by the Twin Cities.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

lol yeah that is way down there...... i think there is an air rifle shop there in the cities.... if there is go over and ask them if you can look at one and test it out


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I'll try and check that out......or I'll just look you up next time i'm in Fargo, which probably won't be any time soon


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

lol well just make it before june 6th


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Al, do I hear a road trip? :beer:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe so! :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, I got just shy of 3/4 of a tank and 5 bucks... is that enough to get to Fargo and back?


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

lol.....ummm for some reason i am thinking no... 

but yeah i would suggest thinking about getting a .177 air rifle and checking that out.. and if you like it then look at a larger calibur. The most popular hunting calibur is the .22. But there are many people that will do big game hunting, such as boars, deer and what not with a .50 cal air rifle.


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Latest issue of Extreme Predator magazine has an add for a company and an article on large bore air guns too.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Did anybody see the special they had on Guns and Ammo TV about the air rifle Lewis and Clark used on their travels. It was I think a 45 cal repeating air rifle. So I guess they have been around for a long time.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah lewis and clark had what is called a bellow air rifle i believe... the compressed air was held in the stock of the rifle...

you wanna see some really nice custom air rifles look at 
www.quackenbush.com
or just google custom air rifles

or the popular www.prymidair.com, or air guns of arizona... lots of good things there to look at


----------

